# Richard Arthur Rahn Fake Army Ranger



## BloodStripe (Sep 11, 2014)

http://guardianofvalor.com/richard-arthur-rahn-fake-army-ranger-shows-vfw-event-convicted-felon/

Outstanding work done by all those involved.



> Richard Arthur Rahn Fake and Felon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marine0311 (Sep 11, 2014)

Epic victory!


----------



## x SF med (Sep 11, 2014)

Hope he has fun in the Pen...


----------



## pardus (Sep 11, 2014)

Great Job!


----------

